# Any recs for this HOT Megan Fox look?



## Pamele (Jun 14, 2014)

I'm totally in love with Megan's makeup looks and this look is definately my favourite!
  Do you guys have any idea on similar eyeshadows, blush, lipgloss that she's got on in here (especially from MAC)?
  It looks to me a bit like Sunbasque blush, Patina e/s and something like a Love Nectar gloss, but it's still too different,
  so share your thoughts, cheers


----------



## Sexy Sadie (Jun 21, 2014)

I loved that look myself and I copied it and it became my night out look and I still use when going out, it is a satin bronze/matte dark neutral brown smokey eye and coral lipstick/gloss and blush and shading and contour in a matte taupe eye shadow. Anyway, here is the look on me a NC10. The bronze shade is from Bedhead Cosmetics, the dark matte brown is Stila. The lipstics and gloss, I don't remember.


----------



## Pamele (Jun 22, 2014)

Thanks for replying!
  The eyes are so spot on! Do you know the name of that dark brown Stila shadow? I just have to know!
  And same with the lipstick/lipgloss, I'm soo loving it!
  I'm also into wearing this look all the time, it's like the best look I've seen on Megan (or anyone else, haha), 
  It's perfect


----------



## gina12345 (Jun 22, 2014)

The lips look like MAC Taupe or even Velvet Teddy lip stick with Love Nectar gloss.
  The blush could be Sunbasque, the eyse I am not sure......MAC Mulch with Patina & Teddy liner? Good luck


----------



## Sexy Sadie (Jun 22, 2014)

Pamele said:


> Thanks for replying!
> The eyes are so spot on! Do you know the name of that dark brown Stila shadow? I just have to know!
> And same with the lipstick/lipgloss, I'm soo loving it!
> I'm also into wearing this look all the time, it's like the best look I've seen on Megan (or anyone else, haha),
> It's perfect


  The Stila eyeshadow is espresso and the blush is from Stila as well, it is named Coral, not sure if it went OOP or not.
  When I have made this look recently I have reached for Yves Rochers Grand Rouge lipstick in either #41 Corail Etincelant or #43 Corail incandescent and the gloss have been a random clear gloss or it has been Yves Rochers Sexy Pulp Volume Gloss in #01 Corail. 

  (I know YR is a drugstore/mail order brand, but I can assure you that the lipsticks, glosses and the new eye shadows are of quality dobbel their price, check out #31 Taupe Rose, it is my favorite taupe by far and I am obsessed with taupe eye shadows :lol. 

  And yes, it is a lovely look. Intens but not right into peoples faces as a black smokey eye paired with nude lips easily can be.


----------



## Pamele (Jun 23, 2014)

Thanks for replying girls!
  Sadie, I'm totally buying these lippies, so perf, thanks for letting me know!
  And yeah I'm so tired of this whole smokey eye/nude lip thing (a'la Kim K)
  along with really heavy creme contouring, yuck, no idea why girls aren't
  as inspired by Megan's makeup...


----------



## Sexy Sadie (Jun 23, 2014)

Pamele said:


> Thanks for replying girls!
> Sadie, I'm totally buying these lippies, so perf, thanks for letting me know!
> And yeah I'm so tired of this whole smokey eye/nude lip thing (a'la Kim K)
> along with really heavy creme contouring, yuck, no idea why girls aren't
> as inspired by Megan's makeup...


  I believe it has something to do with it being to natural in a way, even if it is intens (everybody seems to prefer black/ grey smokey eye and tend to think brown/bronze is boring). This is not makeup that fight your face, it plays with it since it gives attention to both eyes and lips, while the fashion says play up mouth _or_ eyes and doing both is a fashion faux pas. Creme contour is evening makeup, I easily think of women that shows up with that in broad daylight is a "try to hard", but it depends off course on attitude.


----------



## oliviajames (Aug 10, 2014)

I think the lips look like MAC Taupe or may be  Velvet Teddy lipstick with Love Nectar gloss. But i am unable to guess blush. Sorry


----------



## Pamele (Aug 18, 2014)

It totally looks like Velvet Teddy & Love Nectar combo,
  thanks a lot darling


----------

